# Mis-sold financial product



## mallen79 (Jul 29, 2008)

earleir this year I was sold a long term savings account by a financial advisor however he did not advise me of all the terms & conditions of the savings plan until after I signed the contract!

does anyone know what the correct proceedings are to take this forward? Is there a financial ombudsman in the UAE who can assist me in this?


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

Oftentimes, financial "advisors" are just financial salesman. The longer the term of the savings plan, the more the rep gets paid.

Checking out their background and qualifications is important, but not too much help to you now. If you'd like to PM me, I'll look into what can be done for you. This kind of thing happens way too much.


----------

